# HOW TO DYE SEAT BELTS?



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

NEED TO KNOW WHAT TO USE......................


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

anybody ever had to dye their seatbelts


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

From what I have heard it is just easier to buy new ones.....but I can't remember the site everyone picks them up off.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2008, 09:53 AM~11726207
> *From what I have heard it is just easier to buy new ones.....but I can't remember the site everyone picks them up off.
> *


yea thats what i thought i would have to do, just the color i would have to buy dont actually match up to my interior


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thinking of dieing mine also. But I want to bleach them first. any ideas


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 03:28 PM~11728989
> *thinking of dieing mine also. But I want to bleach them first. any ideas
> *


not sure how to bleach them but i think i might try that out. do some experimentation type shit on some old ones i got. its worth a shot


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

dying seatbelts weakens the material.










http://www.ssnake-oyl.com/mm5/merchant.mvc...Code=SB_WEBBING


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 30 2008, 07:23 AM~11736500
> *dying seatbelts weakens the material.
> http://www.ssnake-oyl.com/mm5/merchant.mvc...Code=SB_WEBBING
> *



Good Info...  

anyway if you dye the seat belts wouldnt you be worryed about the dye rubbing
off on you shirts ....


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 30 2008, 06:30 AM~11736512
> *Good Info...
> 
> anyway if you dye the seat belts wouldnt you be worryed about the dye rubbing
> ...






:dunno:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Sep 30 2008, 08:23 AM~11736500
> *dying seatbelts weakens the material.
> http://www.ssnake-oyl.com/mm5/merchant.mvc...Code=SB_WEBBING
> *


THANX......GOOD INFO. 

THAT SOUNDS LIKE THE WAY TO GO THERE


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Sep 30 2008, 08:30 AM~11736512
> *Good Info...
> 
> anyway if you dye the seat belts wouldnt you be worryed about the dye rubbing
> ...


ACTUALLY THAT WAS MY WORRY TOO. BUT I CANT LEAVE GREY BELTS IN WITH A WHITE AND BLUE INTERIOR


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

You can use that vinyl and dye spray and take your belts out lay them down and add coats. It wont rub off if u use light coats in between till u get full coverage. I used the product in my whole car and it hasnt rubbed off on my white shirts from the seatbelt.


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Sep 30 2008, 10:38 AM~11737070
> *You can use that vinyl and dye spray and take your belts out lay them down and add coats. It wont rub off if u use light coats in between till u get full coverage. I used the product in my whole car and it hasnt rubbed off on my white shirts from the seatbelt.
> *


what kind of prep work did ya have to do to the belts


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

SAY HOMIE I THINK IT WILL BE BETTER TO JUST GET THEM DONE THA RIGHT WAY.. ANY GOOD UPHOLSTER WILL KNOW HOW TO DO THEM. AND IT WILL PROLLY ONLY RUN YOU BOUT ONE BILL.... AND IT WONT LOOK KINDA CHEAPY.. IF YOU KNOW WAT I MEAN.. AND IF YOU WANNA GET CREATIVE YOU CAN USE DIFFERENT BUCKLES AND SHIT LIKE DAT ...ONLY IF IT WILL DRESS UP YOUR INSIDES...GOOD LUCK...


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

http://wescoperformance.stores.yahoo.net/index.html I hope this helps


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Sep 30 2008, 08:25 AM~11736968
> *ACTUALLY THAT WAS MY WORRY TOO. BUT I CANT LEAVE GREY BELTS IN WITH A WHITE AND BLUE INTERIOR
> *


what kinda car are they in? if its a g body, ill trade ya my factory dark blues for your grays....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i cant believe no one has ever swapped out colors ..some bullshit


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 8 2008, 03:21 PM~11814687
> *i cant believe no one has ever swapped out colors ..some bullshit
> *


just swap out tha whole belt...... new and better.. its almost like spraypainting you undercarriage chrome....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 9 2008, 03:24 PM~11824634
> *just  swap  out  tha  whole belt...... new  and  better.. its  almost  like  spraypainting you  undercarriage  chrome....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im talkin about getting new belts homie in another color


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 9 2008, 08:23 PM~11827226
> *im talkin about getting new belts homie in another color
> *


thats what im talking bout ... everytime i redo a car i always change tha whole interior ...carpets and belts...tha whole dame thing... ... people will knopw tha diff. from when u spray tha belts...  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

yea i would swap them out but the stock blue ones is so far off on shade to my interior.........look like shit.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

so no info or sites on custom colors and new belts ..


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

What about buying new ones and letting a Upolstery shop dye them for you E


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo+Oct 13 2008, 02:57 AM~11847519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





POST # 8


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 13 2008, 01:57 AM~11847519
> *so no info or sites on custom colors and new belts ..
> *


 your upholster can get you the color you need ...in a brand new roll......


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Oct 13 2008, 05:35 AM~11847747
> *What about buying new ones and letting a Upolstery shop dye them for you E
> *


 noooooooooooooooooooo........ buy a new roll ... and let tha upholster sew it in...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

thats what i need to know is where to get the fukin roll at cuz im in miami and my upholster can do it no big deal just cant get custom colors round here...any sites and info other than that snake bullshit site will be gladly appreciated


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

do some white belts? i know they make em in white  i wouldn't fuck with dyeing them just my 2 cents


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 13 2008, 06:34 PM~11852311
> *thats what i need to know is where to get the fukin roll at cuz im in miami and my upholster can do it no big deal just cant get custom colors  round here...any sites and info other than that snake bullshit site will be gladly appreciated
> *





since its a bullshit site......fucking google lazy ass



wow this took 3 seconds to find

http://www.gotbelts.com/webbing.html?gclid...CFQykagodxV1Q6w


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 10 2008, 02:39 PM~11832909
> *thats  what  im  talking  bout  ...  everytime  i  redo  a car  i  always  change  tha whole  interior  ...carpets  and  belts...tha  whole  dame  thing...  ...  people  will  knopw  tha  diff.  from  when  u  spray  tha  belts...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: No1 will notice anything. nothing to notice but that its dyed. And they do look good with spray dye. I used multiple coats. gloss black is color i used.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Oct 14 2008, 06:21 AM~11856544
> *since its a bullshit site......fucking google lazy ass
> wow this took 3 seconds to find
> 
> ...


i cant google when im wearing goggles :420:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Oct 14 2008, 08:10 AM~11857085
> *:no: No1 will notice anything. nothing to notice but that its dyed. And they do look good with spray dye. I used multiple coats. gloss black is color i used.
> *


well i guess that some people dont notice lil detail...? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Oct 14 2008, 08:10 AM~11857085
> *:no: nothing to notice but that its dyed. And they do look good with spray dye. I used multiple coats. gloss black is color i used.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just fuckin around but anyways it can be done ight with dye.. i just seen tha diff. ffrom redone to sprayed.. and i personally like that clean ass look of new belts...


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I dyed mines from gray to brown...take the belts all the way out of the reel, get a pot big enuff to hold them with both...get some RID dye whatever color you want..your gonna need more than one bottle try four as concentrate as you can get it,, bring the solution to a boil and cook the seatbelts...your gonna open the threads and the dye will set in....you may have to do it 2 times...and it may take a while..but it works...when you take it out the pot, outside the house spray them down with cold water HOSE off till all the dye come out may take some time...let set out side in the sun to dry...i never had dye come off me yet and mines is dark brown


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 29 2008, 09:53 AM~11726207
> *From what I have heard it is just easier to buy new ones.....but I can't remember the site everyone picks them up off.
> *


http://www.gotbelts.com/products.html




:biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

i paid $135 for new belts front and back. it was easy and pretty cheap and you get the color you want. gotbelts.com


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

is it fairly easy to reweb belts? never done it before


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 23 2008, 02:05 PM~11951879
> *i paid $135 for new belts front and back.  it was easy and pretty cheap and you get the color you want.  gotbelts.com
> *


not bad


----------



## Dem Lowridaz (Oct 18, 2008)

dawg dont waste your time dying your belts find some in a pick your part junk yard and get the color you want and just change the buckles


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 24 2008, 11:47 AM~11962653
> *not bad
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------

